# Phlogius crassipes Koch 1874



## Steve Nunn (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi,
Postmoult 16cm female:













Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hows the temperment with those?


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi,
The first picture, that's what she does if you go near her 

Steve


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi,

one of my _Phlogius crassipes_ (L. KOCH, 1874) females just moulted yesterday 

Spermathecae:







Maxillae PL:


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi,

here a juvenile female of _P. crassipes_ (L. KOCH, 1874):


----------



## syndicate (Aug 22, 2006)

beautiful spider!!finally got mine last weekend.will get pics soon.cant wait until it starts gettin some size


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Aug 23, 2006)

Great pictures Timo especially the two close ups timo if only i could get pictures like that through my microscope


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Kyle, 

thx for those kind words.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 24, 2006)

As usual, excellent photos Timo.


----------

